# my dog hasnt ate in days!!!



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

i have a 8 month pitbull she is very active and super hyper and thursdya i get home and she is very lazy. wont run to me just stares at me. 
she throws up which seems like a lot of water so i take her inside and watch her.
next day same thing...very lazy wont run and now wont eat anything not even drink water. so i just watch her and saturday i tried giving her some water so she won dehydrate but she wont drink it at all/..... i forced it by putting some in her mouth and gently lifting her head and she swallowed it fine. but 20 min later she throws up. i went ot the vet and asked them questions and they said just try and feed her boiled chicken with rice. but other than that nothing. but ofcourse she wont eat it. but during this whole time she still throws up like orange liquid and sometimes bubbly stuff and her mouth smell really bad and its slime. today same thing, i dont know what she throws up since she doesnt eat or drink anything.
SOMEONE please help me, im getting affraid she is gonna die, she is extremely skinni. anything i can do to help????


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

A dog not eating is the first sign that something is wrong with the dog.

You better get your dog into the vet first thing in the morning. She should have seen the Vet on Friday. It could be anything, she may have a blockage, she may just be very very sick, it may be something else. It is something that the Vet needs to look at NOT something you can take care of online.

Get your pup into the vet FIRST THING in the morning. My vet opens at 7:30am, and I'd be calling them at 7:30am on the dot if it was me. Other wise, I'd be calling the nearest E-Vet and getting her in there tonight.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

your right. i will have to take her in the mornig, i guess i was just hoping it would go away especially when the vet said she looked fine. for some reason i think its blockage aswell cause she going through her stage of chewing on everything on sight.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

def get to a vet... is she up to date with shots? just asking as our pup had the same symptoms with throwing up and was lethargic and we found out it was parvo. not to scare you, but sooner rather than later when it comes to signs like this. 

pls keep us posted!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

pit4life said:


> your right. i will have to take her in the mornig, i guess i was just hoping it would go away especially when the vet said she looked fine. for some reason i think its blockage aswell cause she going through her stage of chewing on everything on sight.


I hope your Vet can figure it out for you. A dog not eating is the first sign that something is off. Its the reason why I don't really care for free-feeding a dog. If your dog just stops eating, there is no way for you to really notice until it's too late.

Good luck.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Truthfully I doubt she is up to date with her shots, I got her like 3 weeks ago from a stupid neighbor, but my appointment for her check up is in a couple weeks. She is very weak. This sucks but for sure ima have to take her tomorrow.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> def get to a vet... is she up to date with shots? just asking as our pup had the same symptoms with throwing up and was lethargic and we found out it was parvo. not to scare you, but sooner rather than later when it comes to signs like this.
> 
> pls keep us posted!


That was the first thing I thought of when I read this thread.. PARVO... Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

this sounds like my dog actually when she had a blockage(stuffed animals are bad toys i learned the hard way) i poured peroxide down her throat and took her out side to puke it up, peroxide isnt bad for the dog just brings everything up- its to late to do that now- if theres no diarrea im doubting parvo if she hasnt done her business in the last couple of days big bet its a 
blockage but its to late to try the peroxide its probably in her intestines by now
and that requires surgery depending on the vet a couple hundred ATLEAST
when she recovers invest in a kennel and seriously no toys unsupervised for her unless you get a hardcore toy she cant destroy for a few weeks.
best of luck on this i look forward to hearing about her recovery.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

well my dog was up to date on shots and that sounds exactly like what happened to him but he had chewed up a stuffed animal and swallowed part of it as soon as he ripped off a piece of it. I went to grab it from him and he swallowed it. I didn't have a chance to grab it he swallowed it so fast and I didn't think it was a big enough piece that he wouldn't be able to pass but sure enough he couldn't pass it. So I had to take him to the vet and they had to do emergency surgery, he couldn't keep anything down but he still tried to eat. He's doing great now. Hope everything turns out ok for you and hopefully its something he swallowed thats causing a blockage as opposed to parvo or something.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

vet check asap! get a parvo test and x-rays to make sure there isnt a block. I had to rush riley to the er back in december because she was doing the same thing, but it lasted a good 4 days and she didn't smell. I didn't sleep much when she was sick and offered her a large spoon full of water and pedialyte every 20 mins like the er vets told me to do. She had a fever, chills, lethargic, vomiting, loose stool, not eatting or drinking, stumbling around (from not eatting for 4 days straight) when I took her to the er vets the second day she was vomiting I had a parvo test and all kinds of nice tests done. they found nothing to cause it and they said it could have been the doggy flu or severe sensitive stomach that caused it. 
I went with SS 

hope your girl is ok! keep us posted


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

also, just as a precaution until you get to a vet... keep the 2 pups away from each other and do not share any of their toys, towels, bowls, bedding, etc., as parvo is contagious.

try to keep him hydrated as much as possible. 

hopefully everything will be ok...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Orange slime? Could she possibly have been poisoned...perhaps by your neighbor???


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

how is she doing have you taken her to the vet?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, please update us on her status. Definately need to have her checked for anything and everything they can check her for. Please let us know asap what your vet found out!! We're all on pins and needles here!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The orange slime is called stomach bile and is the acid in the bottom of the stomach and that is what you are seeing since she has not had anything to eat. I also have a hard time believing a vet told you to go home and try chicken and not do any tests. Now if you refused treatment or more tests then I could see the vet saying that but if the vet just said take her home with not tests then I would find a new vet.

It could be Parvo, a blockage, colitis, or a number of other things and all need to be treated by a vet. I hope you have taken her in to the vet by now and please let us know how she is doing. good luck.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Orange??? I have seen a dog throw up bile before many times, and never was it orange...it's usually clearish to maybe yellowish in color, I am no vet, I'm just saying orange would concern me...

Definately itching for an update!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I always thought bile was yellowish too because Riley was throwing up yellowish clear liquid. Is orange in higher levels of bile? how would that work.. sorry, just curious.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Orange and yellow could be the same color depending on who is describing it. I have seen bile be orange, yellow, and brownish just depends on the dog. The color of the bile is the least of her worries and yes most of the time it is yellow but Kaos's was always a darker orange color. If the dog is vomiting a lot you will start to see small amounts of blood because the esophagus is irritated from all the vomiting. Now if you saw a lot of blood that is not good but a little is normal is the dog has been vomiting a lot.
I just hope she was able to get the dog to a vet and they figure out what was wrong.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

She is at the vet now. They said its some kind of infection and can possibly be deadlly. They are gonna run tests on her today and possibly keep her over night. We are gonna have to take in our other dogs aswell so they can check them too. I will find out results possibly end of today. They said this had nothing to do with her eating anything, it was something she already had, lucky for her the neighbors gave her to me in time. But we will have too see hopefully it isn't too late =(


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no hope it goes well and they can do something fast. Keep us updated on how she's doing. All the best wishes.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

****!!!! Its parvo. She has a 50/50 chance to survive now.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

did the vet say you caught the Parvo in its early stages? did the pup poop blood? if not, you probably have a better than 50/50... so they will probably be administering IV and medication for the next 2 or 3 days. After the first night, the vet will have a better feel of how the pup will make out. They will also try to feed it tomorrow and see how its poop looks... the meds should help a lot. If your pup pulls through, you will be given Tamiflu to give your pup for the next few days. But you must make sure you get the distemper combo shots and the subsequent follow-up shots (2 or 3 more rounds). The good thing is that your pup will be immune to Parvo in the future, so the vet told us. Our pup went through this a couple of weeks ago a week after we rescued her and your story sounded exactly what we went through... our prayers are with you and your pup. Pls keep us posted and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I am glad you took her in immediately.
A lot of people ask for advice and then ignore it.
I hope all is well.
keep everyone updated on how she is doing ok.
You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

you are doing what you can now it is time for hoping for strong genes and prayer


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> you are doing what you can now it is time for hoping for strong genes and prayer


We know this, that's why she is at the vet!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

that sucks hope she pulls through! keep us updated!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ah wow, poor doggie. I hope she pulls through!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds like parvo to me

*edit*

i see you got the poor pup to the vet.. good thing.. hope she pulls through


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Is parvo contageous to humans?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no you cant catch parvo. Keep us updated. Sorry she has Parvo. How old is she? and how old is your other dog?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

as per our vet, no. But, make sure you throw out toys, towels, doggie beds and sanitize crates, carpeting, floors, bowls with bleach. Better safe, than sorry... especially with more than one pet.

hope this helps.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> no you cant catch parvo. Keep us updated. Sorry she has Parvo. How old is she? and how old is your other dog?


We don't know how old she is, we got her 3 weeks ago from a useless neighbor but the vet says she looks to be about 1yr, our other pit is 1yr n 6 months and our puggle is 2yrs n 8months


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Everyone this is Lita, 3 weeks ago









The vet just told us she is very alert and hasn't vomit or diharrea but the bloodwork is still in process and won't find out further info till later maybe 6ish pm california time.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for everyones support, I can honestly say it is helping a lot!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry I'll keep my fingers crossed and the boys will cross their paws for her. I really hope she pulls through. *hugs*


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I never knew dogs to get parvo when they hit there year mark? Is that possible if theyve never been vaccinated?


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

I highly doubt they ever vaccinated her. They coudlt even keep her inside a gate, let alone walk or ever care for her. I guess I'm paying the price for it, but I woudnt change it for anything in the world. She isamazing. I'm at the vet now and they are getting her now so ill find out more info in minutes...


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

I got her back, she did great. The vet said because she is so strong its helping her fight it. But were not clear yet, if she doesn't throw up or have diharrea tonight and tomorrow which I have to take her back tomorrow for mor iv and antibacterial meds, she will have a better chance of fighting it. My fingers are crossed, and I trully appreciate your support through this horriffic journey. Let's see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

she did great over night, and is moving better and better everyday. vet says they are great signs, she will get iv all day today and possibly be done today if she doesnt throw up or have diharrea. and then meds for the rest of the week. were almost there!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a good update!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that is great!!!!!!!!!!!! :woof:
hope she continues to get better!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how great to hear good news. I'm so glad she's doing so well now.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

did they ever say what was wrong with her? im glad that she is feeling better and finally healing. that is a sad situation and very confusing, especially when the vet isnt cooperative.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

if anyone has gone through parvo before. did they tell you you have to buy "prescribed" food too feed them for about a week? this makes no sense if switching food gives dogs diharrea why would i feed her something different and then have to go back to my original dog food.... i swear im strating to think this stupid banfield is trying to pull out as much money from me as they can. every single time theres an extra charge for this n that and they never give me the original price, he always forgetts to add this or that. ****!!! 
well she is doing great cause she is coming home tonight and if she doesnt vomit or have diharrea she can be on her way back to full recovery in a couple weeks of pills.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

lol... def sounds familiar as we took our pup Hazel to Banfield in Ct. The food is a lowfat dietary dry kibble (we also had a choice of the wet lowfat dogfood) that we were told to feed her for a week. In addition to the Tamiflu liquid medication that we had to give her for 5 days... and Hazel did not like the medication at all. Although she did enjoy the bland kibble. But, within a day or two after taking her home from the vet, our pup was getting back her energy and we started adding her regular dry kibble to the lowfat kibble. It has been about 2 weeks since we have Hazel home, and she is gaining her weight back and she is running around all over the place and causing trouble with our other pit, Cujo! Glad to hear your pup is on its way back to good health. Good luck!!!


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> lol... def sounds familiar as we took our pup Hazel to Banfield in Ct. The food is a lowfat dietary dry kibble (we also had a choice of the wet lowfat dogfood) that we were told to feed her for a week. In addition to the Tamiflu liquid medication that we had to give her for 5 days... and Hazel did not like the medication at all. Although she did enjoy the bland kibble. But, within a day or two after taking her home from the vet, our pup was getting back her energy and we started adding her regular dry kibble to the lowfat kibble. It has been about 2 weeks since we have Hazel home, and she is gaining her weight back and she is running around all over the place and causing trouble with our other pit, Cujo! Glad to hear your pup is on its way back to good health. Good luck!!!


Ok I feel better about it now. Thanks cujos mom!
If u don't mine me asking how much was your total bill, I'm at 900 now and that ain't including food I still have to buy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww man now you gotta get special food too.
At least she pulled through and she was strong enough to bet better.
Nothing but the best wishes to both of you. I hope she keeps getting better and stronger. *hugs* I've been watching this thread like a hawk hoping for her to recover.
Glad she is doing it.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

what great news! That really sucks on the vet.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Our total bill came out to $1300 that included a 3 day stay at Banfield clinic. plus $20 for the lowfat dietary 5lb bag of dried kibble. but the killer was the $200 bottle of tamiflu antibiotics. Hope that helps.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks again cujos mom. 
Quick update on lita. She has been with me at work all day and her spirits are really high and she is really hungry lol unfortunately I have to feed her little by little butt she wants it all!! She did poop in the morning but it was all diharrea more like mushy so hopefully the consistency gets thicker as days go on snd she recovers. Thank you everyone for your prayers and love. We are on our way back to full strength and I cojuld not have done it with out all of you. She is a fighter and never gave up on us, so we didn't give up on her.
I will have another update in a week


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

that is deffinatly good to know. keep us posted


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Great news! Glad all is going great with her!


----------



## tgp4lyf (Apr 7, 2010)

*hi*

im new here and i heard that parvovirus has a very high mortality rate. so nice to know she survived it.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to quickly inform everyone, your prayers and suggestions aswell as just curiosity on was greatly appreciated as she now was tested for parvo and its completely gone!!!!!! she ofught through it and she killed it herself! our other dogs are extremely happy to be with here again, the black one kissed her ALLDAY when she came back from testing negative for it.
For any out there whose going through it or hasnt, bleaching everything is key! you have to kill it everywere!
i cant thank you guys and girls enough for the love and support you shared. a million thanks to all, i hope the best for you and your loved ones!


----------

